# 9 month old male just for fun



## Jayme2190 (Sep 13, 2015)

This is August he is 9 month old, 26.5 inches tall at the wither, and 80lbs. He isn't a show dog, and I have never shown a dog. I only worked on stacking him for about an hour so I know it's not very good. It was also hard to get a moving picture of him but I tried! Just wanted to see what everyone thinks for fun, thanks in advance for the feedback!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Handsome fella! :wub:


----------



## Jayme2190 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

He's a beauty!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a very handsome boy indeed!!!!


----------



## Jayme2190 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you! I've been trying to work harder at stacking him right but I still don't have the hang of it. Im working by myself and it's hard to get him to stay focused and still! Im trying to read up on how to stack him but I'm still not quite sure what i'm doing wrong.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello and welcome. He's a handsome boy indeed. Better stacking than I could ever achieve. LOL.


----------

